# my make-up collection



## Cruzpop (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello everyone. Man oh man has my collection grown over the summer. I got some new stuff at Sephora. I love that place. I love the NARS bronzer Casino. I'm only 15 years old so bear with me.


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 31, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## xbuttonsx (Jul 31, 2006)

Small but sweet!


----------



## divatracy (Jul 31, 2006)

Awesome collection!


----------



## Cruzpop (Jul 31, 2006)

haha thanks everyone. yeah i know it's small. 

i just got a brand new digital camera the other day so I thought why not take a picture of my make-up?


----------



## XoXo (Jul 31, 2006)

cute


----------



## peachblossom (Aug 1, 2006)

Lovely collection. 

You're great. 

*Three*


----------



## Cruzpop (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks peachblossom...haha....


*Three*


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 1, 2006)

aw its an awesome collection! be sure to take pictures of your new pigments when you get them


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 1, 2006)

great collection... I have a lot of brushes too....i like that black curvy handle one


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Aug 1, 2006)

You are really only your way. Keep up the makeup hauling. Love that you have more than 1 brush..it's obvious you are creative.


----------



## Cruzpop (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks TrusyMyEyes. 
Seriously thank you to everyone. 
Comments like that makes the day better.


----------



## koolkatz (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice! =)


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 6, 2006)

nice! and I love face secrets brushes too! the eyeshadow blender is my fave!!!


----------



## Cruzpop (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes indeed!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice collection you have


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Aug 14, 2006)

what e/s is this?


----------



## peachblossom (Aug 14, 2006)

I laughed when I saw your toe in the first pic. 

Great collection my homie.


----------



## Cruzpop (Aug 15, 2006)

That purple eyeshadow is Parfait Amour.

Haha! Yeah my toe is in the picture! Oh my lordy.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 15, 2006)

can u show some pix of the UD e/s? How do u like those? I'm thinking about getting those colors and Peace-a turquiose color. thanks!


----------



## Lalli (Aug 15, 2006)

very nice collection


----------



## Cruzpop (Aug 15, 2006)

My gosh I seriously love the Urban Decay eyeshadows. They work so well. If you want an intense blue eyeshadow of theirs, yeah, get Peace. It's super lovely.


----------



## pink_candy (Aug 16, 2006)

WOW!
at 15 i didnt own anything except for those smaaaackers lippies.

which nars lipgloss do u use?


----------



## gummybug (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, you're 15 and you've hit the pan on some e/s?? I'm impressed. I just went though my stash and there are some e/s I'm keeping for sentimental reason that were my first (I got them like 10-11 yrs ago) and still no pan in sight. lol.


----------



## Cruzpop (Aug 16, 2006)

The NARS lipgloss that I use is Giza. It's great. I just got that one at Sephora the other day. =)


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice stash!


----------

